# baby wont wean



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I am having a terrible job trying to get a baby tiel to eat on its own, he is 10 weeks old , i have been hand rearing him since he was 4 weeks old he was the youngest in the clutch his brothers and sisters have gone to their new homes they weaned fine, but this little one will just sit crying at me for me to feed him , he is dreadful when he sees or hears me he screams and cries he throws temper tantrums he pulls my hair hangs off my glasses looking into my face screaming for me to feed him, i sit with him trying to coax him to eat on his own but he wont , i would really welcome any suggestions, i know he is still young but im a little concerned ive never had one that constantly cries like him,


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

A little more info would be helpful....such as how much you are feeding, how often, etc.

Have you tried reducing the amount per feeding: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18189


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

These cries could also be cries for attention...I had a hen who cried well into her 5th month and she was weaned. But more info would be helpful!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Poor baby!


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, he is being fed Kaytee hand rearing formula 3 times a day he is only eating 5 1ml syringe fulls then flies off to play , he eats a cockatiel seed mix , he eats veg raw and cooked he loves cooked pulses, he weighs 88g, during the day he sits eating his food but as soon as he sees me he stops eating and climbs the bars of the cage in a mad panic screaming as if he is starving


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Meant to say , he looks well , he is alert his feathers are in good condition he is a healthy looking bird, he enjoys out of cage time he loves sitting on my shoulder , he wont let my other birds sit on me he chases them off


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Read the link I posted in the previous posting and start skipping the middle feeding, and then reducing down the AM feeding.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Meant to say , he looks well , he is alert his feathers are in good condition he is a healthy looking bird, he enjoys out of cage time he loves sitting on my shoulder , he wont let my other birds sit on me he chases them off, his seed mix is good quality i dont use one with all the big fillers in, he is eating egg food dry and moist, and i do feed a selection of veg daily some raw some cooked plus grated/sliced apple thats the only fruit mine eat


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I tried cutting out the middle feed but the crying was dreadful he cried nonstop , i thought i was being to soft so i ignored his cries he cried non stop for ages i couldnt leave him like that so i went and fed him, if he doesnt get his middle feed he will cry until he gets a feed even if its hours 
I will read your link now srtiels but im really at a loss i dont know what to do , i have never had a chick like this , i had one once that was about 5 months when weaned but she only cried for a bedtime feed she ate happily on her own dyring the day, but this little guy oh dear im at a loss


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The crying could also be a sign of a low grade bacterial or yeast problem. You might consider a vet visit or what I have used that has helped was: http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/ronivet-s.html Just a pinch once a day in the formula plus 1/4 tsp. of yogurt and it took care of anaerobic bacteria in the GI tract and the babies stopped crying and started weaning.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

oh i never thought of that , thank you srtiels
Thanks all


----------



## talesnfeathers (Nov 17, 2011)

My tiels did the same thing cryed as if they were starving so I gave in and fed them one extra syringes of kaytee formula


----------



## Pranav Ramkumar (Oct 9, 2020)

Help! 
I have a tiel baby who is nearly 8 weeks old. She is been fed 2 times a day and I am trying to wean her in other time. When I introduce millet seeds and few mixed seeds, she takes it to her beak, cracks it, play with it, but doesn't swallow. She is not weaning and begging me to feed her with hand feeding formula. Is their any way to make her understand that seeds are edible. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thank you 🙄


----------

